

Found a bug in Gmail, Cloudy fixes it - ananddass
http://www.milouchev.com/blog/2012/11/found-a-bug-in-gmail-cloudy-fixes-it/

======
uams
Haha. Super cool. Cloudy just fixing all of gmail attachment problems.

First saw Cloudy a bit ago; it let you attach a file using filepicker.io which
means attachments straight from Facebook, Gmail, other cloud sources. Nice
job.

------
liyanchang
Super cool use of filepicker.io

